# who is higher rank trainmaster or yardmaster?



## MIrailfan (Oct 6, 2015)

Or are they both the same?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Oct 6, 2015)

Trainmaster is a management position. He has jurisdiction over train crews in a designated area. Yardmaster, in my experience, is a union job, with jurisdiction over a yard, of course.


----------

